# Anxiety over traveling



## Nightwing

Hello,

I'm Nightwing and I'm new here. I'm interested in traveling and teaching, but I do have some concerns.

I have a TESOL and a master's in special education. I have been interested in teaching abroad, possibly in Asia or Europe, for a while. I am on the autism spectrum and struggle with anxiety and depression. I'm a male. I am from the US and have a US passport. I am white and English is my first language. I did live abroad growing up. Because I struggle with anxiety, I understand that some of my concerns may seem exaggerated or catastrophized to some. Please let me know whether or not I am blowing things out of proportion.

These are my concerns:

1- I am anxious about traveling to a foreign country where I don't know anybody and don't speak the language. I was an expat in North Africa when I was a kid, but I had my family with me. Because of my autism I already struggle to socialize and make friends in general, and I am worried about feeling lonely and depressed if I don't meet anybody or make friends.

2- As I mentioned, I struggle with some mental health issues. At times I cannot hide my struggles with anxiety and depression. I have heard that people aren't very understanding about mental health struggles in some Asian countries, and I'm worried about losing my job and my work visa if things go wrong. I also do not know if I will have access to medication or doctors, or if I can trust doctors to maintain confidentiality.

3- While many people have great experiences and success stories, I have also heard stories about employers not honoring contracts, not paying teachers, or even illegally hiring teachers without providing the proper types of visas. I heard that China recently deported a bunch of foreign teachers. Is this something I have to worry about? And how can I know which employers I can trust?

I appreciate any advice offered on these matters. Thank you.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Quick response to your questions - though these are good questions and worthy of some more extensive discussion.

1. This is a valid concern. Expats all over the world can run into problems if they are in a country where they don't speak the language and don't know anyone. We normally recommend that folks focus any job search on countries where they have at least a basic knowledge of the local language.

2. Each country has its own approach to mental health issues. I know here where I am in France I have heard expats mention that they tend to go for a more "behavioral" approach to dealing with many of the more common psychological issues rather than prescribing drugs. Other countries may do things the other way around - or have some sort of unique approach. The laws related to doctor-patient privilege can be very different than what you're used to. Or there may be different drugs authorized for the same mental health conditions.

3. Again, it's not only teachers who can be scammed when looking to move overseas. Unscrupulous employers in all areas look to take advantage of naive foreigners who are looking for an "adventure" in international living. You have to learn how to evaluate any offers you receive or see posted. Comes back to the old saw that "if something seems too good to be true, it probably isn't true."

Not said to discourage you completely - but you need to learn how to protect yourself before you head off on your own with no safety net or support system.


----------



## PatrickMurtha

My experiences of this kind involved teaching in South Korea and Mexico (where I am now retired). Of course, COVID has changed the international landscape a lot. But in general, I would encourage you. I am also white, male, single (and gay, which throws in another wrinkle). I have taken a low-dose antidepressant every day for the past 15 years.

I would not worry the language issue too much, especially not in Asia where no one expects you to know the local language on arrival. Lots of people speak English, almost everywhere these days, and you can always work on the native language.

I have had easy access to my medication and healthcare everywhere. Any employer you engage with should help you set up the healthcare. Expectations of medical confidentiality are pretty much the same everywhere.

I wouldn’t recommend going into mental health issues on an application, during the hiring process, or even when you start at a school (including with your fellow teachers). Stuff that can stay private, probably should. (I never discussed being gay in Korea, where they are weird about it; in Mexico, it is no big deal at all, surprisingly.)

If you ever feel the need to explain your mood (but honestly, you probably won’t), write it off to having a bad day or experiencing minor cultural adjustment. Don’t be too self-conscious. People are just not paying that much attention.

Do your research and scout potential employers carefully so you can avoid the nightmares you describe. I would avoid China right now, for a lot of reasons. In my opinion, South Korea is a great country for first-time international teachers.


----------



## Nightwing

Thanks guys,

The US seems to be the exact opposite of France: our solution to everything is a pill. I suspect that's in part because of pharma companies influencing practices to enhance their own profits. I hate America. 

It is more difficult for non-EU citizens to get jobs in Europe. And South America pays low and I have student loans to pay. That makes Asia the most realistic option for Americans. 

I know Arabic, but I really don't want to live in a Muslim majority country again. No alcohol. No women. No freedom of expression. I really never want to go back to that.


----------



## Moulard

Here is my take...

1. Once you have decided where you would like to go, invest some time ahead of time study the language - it will be worth it. It is likely to also help ameliorate any additional anxiety you may have about not being able to communicate. In many Asian countries a lot of folks do have some level of English (depending to an extent on their age and how rural the setting is), but making some effort will open doors and make your life that little bit easier. In some cases, particularly school environments there will be an expectation or requirement to have local language skills unless the curriculum is taught solely in English - and even when that is the case, that won't be the case in the staff room. I wasnt teaching there but in my first year in Thailand, I carried a Thai-English and English-Thai dictionary around in my backpack. Being able to to use them efficiently without some basic language skills would have been that much harder. (this was long before digital devices and so forth made them kinda redundant) 

2. There is a time and a place to divulge this, and that is probably when it starts to materially impact your ability to work. Not to make light of your health, but I can say that I don't think I have ever met a teacher who has not at one point or another gotten anxious when standing in front of a class. 

3. Bev and Patrick are spot on. The root of the problem I fear is a crowd of what I would call tourists who think that they can fund their holiday with a bit of teaching on the side. Often doing so while having no ESL training, and working outside of visa terms and conditions and thus not really able to challenge matters when they are taken advantage of. So a couple things... first do you homework first. There will be organisations that have solid reputations and a bit of research and investigation. If you cannot find anyone who has worked through them and written about it perhaps there is a reason why. Second make sure you have an appropriate visa. Look for organisations that specifically require TESOL type qualifications as they are more likely than not to be above board. If the school or language centre is not asking for those then perhaps choose another organisation.


----------

